# Front View and Side View.......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

They musta just got thru rompin--tounges are hangin' out!! Great shots of the crew!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They all look great from any angle. You are truly blessed to have such a fine pack on hounds to entertain you every day.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary they look stunning from any angle! They just shine, they are so beautiful!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Lookin' happy and healthy from all angles... good work mom!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! I adore the side view of Mags, we don't see enough of her


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

nice pictures, now if i could get my crew to sit still long enough.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very cute. I like the front view - side view thingy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures at any angle


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures, looks like a well needed rest, after lots of play.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They look good at any angle. I love that Cruiser pup. I love his side profie and his ears. They look like they are getting some waves on them.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Gorgeous from every angle! Bet they never even have a bad angle day!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures as always.

Hooch


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Nice shots of your beautiful crew


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots and great Puppers as always!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great shots of the crew Mary but I have to ask where is our Hootie boy?? Why was he not included?? You know how Linda and I get. LMAOOOO!!!! Great shots though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Great shots of the crew Mary but I have to ask where is our Hootie boy?? Why was he not included?? You know how Linda and I get. LMAOOOO!!!! Great shots though. Thanks for sharing.


Donna , Hootie's front and side view are in his own thread , where Linda was asking for a Hootie fix


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Donna , Hootie's front and side view are in his own thread , where Linda was asking for a Hootie fix


Oh okay. I think I knew that, didnt I??????? LOL!!! You know me, we need our Hootie out there too. LOL


----------

